# I have haru haru stuck in my head



## neouniverse

Right now, I'm trying to write a Korean letter to my friend, 
and I was wondering how to write
"I have Haru Haru stuck in my head"

I know that Haru Haru is 하루하루
but I cannot write the rest ... 

Please help me 

P.S. I would like to have a Korean tutor too please


----------



## syun_a

Hello^^

I love this song ^_________^
You would write: 빅뱅의 하루하루가 머리에 밖혀있어.

It litterally means: Big Bang's Haru Haru is nailed on my head.


----------



## neouniverse

thank you so much :]


----------



## wildsunflower

You can also say 빅뱅의 하루하루가 머리에 (머리속에) 맴돈다. It means "Big Bang's Haru Haru is roaming around in my mind. It is a bit softer than 머리에 밖혀있어.


----------



## neouniverse

thank you very much


----------

